# WNYGRS Open House October 2011



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I was fortunate that thestars aligned and allowed me to attend Matt's (leftyfretguy) open house on Saturday. The weather was cool and wet but the rains held off while we were there. I took a small gravel train and tree live steamers. My new Aristocraft 0-4-0 my Old Ruby bash that I bought used and my 0-4-4 Mason Bogie that I bought used from Rebdbeard. The Open House was from noon until 4 but I was not able to get there until after 2pm. We dragged my "stuff" into the backyard and set up to run. First was to try yet again to get the Aristo running. So far it has not run after repeated attempts to get it running. Saturday was to be no different. So i filled th boiler on the Mason Bogie and the fuel and lit her up. As she was coming up to steam I noted a small leak in the fuel line at a solder joint. Decided after consultation to run the one tank thru since it was already up to steam. So she only got one run in. My other Ruby bash ran 3 times with the only porblem being a coupler height issue. Matt ran his stable of locomoitves all day long with few problems. 










A nice staged shot of Matt's Loco's and my Mason Bogie.

the rest of the shots I took and my friend took are located here WNYGRS October 2011

Thanks again Matt for the invitation to come run trains we all had fun!

Chas


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pictures, Chas. 


-Kevin.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Waiting for Matt to upload some of what he took....It was a fun day. 

Thanks Kevin. Looking again I can see several "problems"...LOL! The steam dome on the Mason Bogie does not sit correctly because I do not have the correct Goodall bottle for the valve it came with and have a replacement that is a slichtly larger installed for use. 

CHas


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I know where this was taken!!! 
I just saw this post now - been too busy running stuff. I plan on putting together a video at a later point, another club member wants to bring a steamer over so I would like to add that as well - kind of a year in review video. 
btw. I can't see the pictures from the link, do I have to be a 1rst class member? 
Thanks again for the rail bender loan. Can't wait to get that project started! 
Matt


----------

